# Which photo?



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

Well I went on a picture taking frenzy..and I managed to come up with a few good shots. However, I can't decide which one to enter! 

Astaire:



















Stamps:



















Sorry about how big some of the pics are...if I made them smaller they actually ruined the iridescent pigmentation of some of the photos ><


----------



## Biomess (Jan 1, 2011)

Number 1 has absolutely beautiful coloring! I like the lips on the #2 shot, but would go with #1, stunning.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Number 1.


----------



## mand (Nov 19, 2010)

Number 2.


----------



## ansalong (Nov 3, 2010)

His fins are _gorgeous _in Number 1 but I can't pass up the face in Number 2. Go with Number 2.


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

Number 1 by far!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I have to say that number one looks more beautiful, but number 2 has more personality... I think number 1 would do a good job for you!


----------



## FishyFishy321 (Jan 27, 2011)

number two is the best


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

LoL!!! NUM 2 HAHAHA!


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

Number one shows a beautiful veiltail.


----------



## gbose (Dec 2, 2010)

Number 1

GB


----------

